
How People Make Only a Jar of Trash a Year - lnguyen
https://news.nationalgeographic.com/2018/05/zero-waste-families-plastic-culture/
======
mc32
Hey more power to these people. If more people act like this, companies will
respond in kind and begin to cater to this demand --like "organics". I would
love to have us return to pre-WWii modes of consumption for things which this
can be done with zero negative repercussions. Things like recyclable fabric
bags, glass milk jugs, steel cups and mugs for espresso drinks as a norm, etc.

However, this attitude must also be taken to the growing economies. Most
consumerist and ecological garbage growth is in developing nations with
insufficient means of recycling one-use plastic things, &c.

------
makecheck
Imagine if people carried a bag, utensils and a mug with them everywhere, and
food places basically assumed that every customer did this? Society could even
make it fashionable, e.g. it wouldn’t look strange to hang a necklace of stuff
around your neck if _everyone_ did so.

It’s insane that just about _every_ consumer interaction in a typical day
generates even more trash, often for things that simply don’t need it. I don’t
need _yet another_ cup but I always get one...

------
jokoon
If you buy fresh, you have to go buy groceries more often, since plastic
wrapping will greatly extend the life of a product. Time is money and gas if
you use your car.

The better solution would be to force the industry to use reusable package,
made of glass for example.

But usually, most wrapping can be recycled, but I have doubts that's it's
always the case.

The ultimate thing to do would be to make people eat in cantinas everyday.
This would be cheaper and create much less waste.

